# Help - What book to buy about France Motorhoming???



## 104455 (May 12, 2007)

Hello,

My fiancee and I are going to France in a rented Motorhome in 2 weeks for our honeymoon.

We know nothing about France or Motorhoming and are planning on staying on different campsites along the way.

Are there any books that will list all of the campsites and where they are and also all of the Points of Interest along the way?

Thanks

Shelly and Graham


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Get the - Guide Officiel Aires de services camping-car, it is brilliant- they list all the overnight stops as well as campsites and municipal sites - depends what you want really. Once you have planned your route, the french tourist web sites are pretty good and there are always tourist infos in most villages and towns - if yo have some idea of the direction your going, post another shout and most of the guys on here can recomend stops and places of interest. We just spent two weeks touring Brittany fabulous and loads of walking or cycling to do.

Have a great trip

ps have a great wedding and a good life!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

wide range of books on offer on our sister shop site here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/33


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Views differ - but if you want camp sites I would go for the caravan club European touring guide. I would not claim that it lists every site in France but it gives most of them and there is a members comment as well as practical details. there is also a lot of information on passes and tunnels.
If you are staying at a site you need to allow about 20 Euros a night. Prices in France seem to have gone up quite sharply.
There is also an ADAC guide which is good but does not have members comments.


----------



## 104455 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks all,

This info is great. 

We havent actually planned a route at all. We have a 9 month old baby, and are taking our bikes to cycle into towns as the MH is quite large.

Any suggestions on routes at all?

We just want to chill out, see some sites, taste the local cuisine (and wine!) and catch some rays.

Shelly


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shelz said:


> Hello,
> 
> My fiancee and I are going to France ..................
> Shelly and Graham


That's one heck of a big place - tell us a bit more about how long you'll be away, are you looking for cities, coast or countryside?, North/ South/ East/or West? then I suspect you'll be drowned with suggestions.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shelly 

Two weeks isn't a lot of time and France is a large diverse country, don't be too ambitious, a common mistake is to try and see too much in a short time. 
I suggest you tour the north coast along to Brittany, driving only a few hours per day and stopping at places that take your fancy.. 
The first day may be a little stressful, so take your time and stop early in the day, relax, enjoy and plan your next stop. 
You may venture further south on the coast but leave plenty of time for the return leg.. your on holiday, so don't turn it into a rally .. 

Have a wonderful time..


----------



## 104455 (May 12, 2007)

We are going for 2 weeks, I was hoping we could do more of the south of France but doing big drives the first couple of days to get down there and then enjoying the sunshine.

We also really want to see the Normandy Landings.

Thanks for all of the info from everybody,

Shelly


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*france 1st time*

Well if its your honeymoon! driving to the south of france is not what you want. get Alan rodgers book for French sites, get the boat to calais . late afternoon next to calais beach is motor home stop .stay the night . go into calais have a meal . the next day head for Mont sant michel and then over into brittany,beautiful beaches,friendly natives and good food.We like the south of france too,but its a long drive and can be quite expensive to eat out etc.But wherever you choose,I'm sure you'll have a fab time.Take care and stay safe,bon voyage.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have to agree with previous posters - honeymoon/south of France/Nomandy landings/2 weeks/first timers - that's a lot to pack in - yes it can be done but not recommended for your first trip.
There are some lovely places to "chill out" in the NW - tourist towns/beaches/plenty of sites/inexpensive food and drink.
Save the south 'til your next trip.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The Rough guide to France is useful for deciding where to go and what to do. Remember France is big and it is easy to spend too much time driving.


----------



## wezers (Mar 13, 2007)

hi, for two weeks depending on your crossing i would get the ferry from pool to cherbourg, there you have the d day beaches near by, after a day or two head down to mont st michael , then along to st malo an excellent walled town very pictureest, from here head along to Brittany, lots of nice places to stay along the cost, if you feel like a bit of a drive head to south brittany along the cost to the standing stones near carnac, from there you could drive down to La Rochelle an excellent cafe lined harbour, lots of places to eat and very classy for a honeymoon. There are some nearby islands il de re and il de orlearon both worth a day or two stay. That would be about enough for two weeks unless you ike driving lots!
My first trip to france in 1998 and an old ford transit camper with my girfriend consisted of a similer root, have been back to france several times and always end up in Brittany as it is so nice.
Brittany is warmer in the south and weather more sunny i find. If you head past la rochelle down to bordeaux you have the dune de pila, a huge sand dune worth a look., but the beaches along the south west coast can be quite touristy and commercial, not everything is open until july/august.
I have a trip planned this june for 3 weeks, been married for one year, we went for honeymoon in Bruge Belgium last year.
Hope all goes well, dont forge tto enjoy the journay and take a decent map and insect repelent!
wes


----------



## 104455 (May 12, 2007)

Thank you for all your help above. however, looks like we now have to cancel our honeymoon as we get married this sunday and the motorhome we had hired has been crashed yesterday so we have no motorhome anymore!!!
I have tried finding a replacement one but everywhere is so expensive now. I had booked a 6 berth luxury motorhome with garage, 2 drivers, europe etc, for 1175, but now it seems to be 1700 for a 4 berth standard! 

Thanks for your help on the above, if i do manage to find a new rental in time that isnt too expensive i will definately use this info.

Shelly :-(


----------



## 104455 (May 12, 2007)

YEY!!!!!!

I would like to let everybody know that i have found a wonderful company called scenicgetaway.co.uk they have gone out of their way to find me an available motorhome and they have matched the price i had before with the old company of 1175.00.

I would recommend them!

So... The honeymoon is back on!!!!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I recommend Go Motorhoming Europe from Vicarious Books if it is general useful info you are after, and agree with the other posts here re travel guides

Ruth


----------

